# Equipment photo shoot



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Got most of the equipment (missing 4 more trucks) lined up and snapped some photos to put on the website. Bring on the snow!


----------



## born2farm (Dec 24, 2007)

Very impressive!!


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Looks great


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

Thats awesome! How many acres are you plowing??


----------



## AFSPLOWING (Oct 25, 2013)

Looks great


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

EGLC;1657809 said:


> Thats awesome! How many acres are you plowing??


I couldn't tell you off the top of my head, but it's a lot. We are 100% commercial and everything is grouped close together. We can keep the equipment going for anywhere from 6-8 hours straight per normal push. The last time I counted I believe it was well over 100 accounts with everything from small 10 car parking lots up to 400 car parking lots. And that's not even counting our stuff that is sub contracted.


----------



## TMLGC (Sep 22, 2013)

I feel so insignificant! Wow very nice  very professional


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

nice looking fleet


----------



## scott3430 (Dec 28, 2010)

I like all the Boss plows!


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

scott3430;1657842 said:


> I like all the Boss plows!


Thanks. We are lucky to have a great relationship with Boss and our local Boss dealer. We had a BX-12 before they were even on the market and they showed up with a D-XT ladt year saying "give this a try and see what you think". We are very fortunate.

And thanks for all the comments. I can't take credit for the success since I'm only in my 5th year here as an Operations Manager, but the owner has been working very hard for the last 18 years to get to this point. Its been cool to see how the company has grown and be a part of it. We have literally doubled in size since I started and the key to success is to provide a higher quality and more reliable service. We tell new potential clients that we probably wont be the cheapest bid, but we will be the ones that they won't ever have to worry about. That is why we have a 90% retention rate with clients. Also, being the only company around that is involved with SIMA seems to be a plus. We have some amazing clients and we wouldn't be here without them.


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

Impressive fleet! Good luck this season!


----------



## Roper7 (Sep 26, 2013)

Awesome set up. Do you have a favorite rig to operate?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

So Cool - Awesome shot man!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

DaveCN5;1657854 said:


> Thanks. We are lucky to have a great relationship with Boss and our local Boss dealer. We had a BX-12 before they were even on the market and they showed up with a D-XT ladt year saying "give this a try and see what you think". We are very fortunate.


What is your impression of the DXT?


----------



## BIGGB9 (Apr 29, 2004)

Very Nice Equipment


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

awesome fleet


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Roper7;1657864 said:


> Awesome set up. Do you have a favorite rig to operate?


I actually prefer the skid steers. Besides getting a little leg pump after a couple hours, I like the fact that I can do entire accounts by myself quickly which is something you can't do with the loaders since they can't back drag.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

BUFF;1657891 said:


> What is your impression of the DXT?


I honestly haven't used it, so I can't give you any personable impressions. However, its basically just a V-XT with dual trip, so I imagine it would be nice for a few accounts we have.


----------



## gallihersnow (Dec 17, 2012)

DaveCN5;1657790 said:


> Got most of the equipment (missing 4 more trucks) lined up and snapped some photos to put on the website. Bring on the snow!


Wow! You must be doing something right!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

DaveCN5;1658002 said:


> I honestly haven't used it, so I can't give you any personable impressions. However, its basically just a V-XT with dual trip, so I imagine it would be nice for a few accounts we have.


Thanks for being upfront, I'm just about ready to pull the trigger on one and just looking for some feedback. For some reason nobody (the few that got to play with them late last year) seems to have an opinion of them or wants to share one. The trip edge on a V is a must for me (my opinion), I like the Boss construction, mount, layout, etc and I have great local dealer support.


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Impressive shot. I love how clean and neat everything looks.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

BUFF;1658019 said:


> Thanks for being upfront, I'm just about ready to pull the trigger on one and just looking for some feedback. For some reason nobody (the few that got to play with them late last year) seems to have an opinion of them or wants to share one. The trip edge on a V is a must for me (my opinion), I like the Boss construction, mount, layout, etc and I have great local dealer support.


Not a problem. Obviously if we didn't like it, we wouldn't have bought it. I would say go to your Boss dealer in person and express your interest in the DXT and then see if they will give you one to demo before purchasing. it's a lot of money to spend and you should make sure you end up with the plow that you really want.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

gallihersnow;1658005 said:


> Wow! You must be doing something right!


Thanks! We try to do stuff right a lot, haha. also not pictured is our "Lima Bean" bright green Ford Fiesta hatch back. I wonder if we can put a plow on that ..... might be good for sidewalks. wesport


----------



## 94gt331 (Oct 21, 2011)

Wow very nice operation, looks like a very successful operation, congrats/


----------



## A&J Landscaping (Dec 7, 2011)

Looking good hope you guys have a good winter


----------



## IDOCTORTREES (Dec 27, 2006)

Wow. Very nice


----------



## Ccl (Oct 18, 2013)

Nice and clean I like it


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

Nice fleet. Any more pictures of the building?


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like you have all your bases covered with that fleet. Very impressive. I love the stripes in the background too!


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Very sharp!


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

That is very impressive! I like that you run all Fords!


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Nice fleet! I like the mowing though! Nice crisp lines


----------



## bowtie_guy (Jan 1, 2004)

Very nice! 
The wings on the V blades would deff give some amazing coverage!


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

wewille;1659374 said:


> Nice fleet. Any more pictures of the building?


Yes I have a few of our buildings. Sorry for the quality, they are a few years old. This is the actual shop. Full kitchen and bath. The 3 offices have couches that pull out into beds.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

1 of our cattle farm pole barns. It's only 2 years old. The last one burnt down in the middle of the night.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

The salt barn. 1,000 tons of rock salt and 11,000 gallons of liquid CaCl. It's got a single lane leanto on the right side and a double lane leanto on the left side.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

DaveCN5;1659586 said:


> 1 of our cattle farm pole barns. It's only 2 years old. The last one burnt down in the middle of the night.


How many cattle are at the farm? Looks like a pretty nice building with the working facility included.

We just put up a new working facility/load out this past summer for the farm I work at. We have 4 lots with mono-slope buildings, 1 lot getting the old stick built building taken down and a mono-slope being built next summer, and then 2 lots normal pole buildings that have one side open and the opposite side covered in a heavy duty mesh/screen for air flow but still providing protection from the elements. Each lot holds 200+ head of cattle.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Mark13;1659604 said:


> How many cattle are at the farm? Looks like a pretty nice building with the working facility included.
> 
> We just put up a new working facility/load out this past summer for the farm I work at. We have 4 lots with mono-slope buildings, 1 lot getting the old stick built building taken down and a mono-slope being built next summer, and then 2 lots normal pole buildings that have one side open and the opposite side covered in a heavy duty mesh/screen for air flow but still providing protection from the elements. Each lot holds 200+ head of cattle.


We have about 60 head. I don't spend much time on the farm. We also have some goats and horses that we show. We do a lot of round baling for the cows, but our owners brother in law owns the property around our main shop that he farms and just harvested a whole lot of soy beans.


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

Very impressive, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

Wow that is impressive!


----------



## FF/P215 (Dec 5, 2012)

Sorry, still rolling my tongue back into my head.. nice fleet! Have a safe season!


----------



## forkicks (Dec 28, 2012)

OK Now that's just ridiculous..... I'm going to put the shovel back under the porch and go back to bed...


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. We got some good news today. We have 4 prototypes on our way from Boss to try out. They should be here next week. Can't wait for them to arrive! They should be pretty cool and fun to try out. We are also now a Knox Ice Melter dealer. Depending how the rest of the week goes, we could be scrambling very soon to purchase more equipment to cover growth. We need a good season.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

Awesome shots and setup. Some serious equipment. Good luck this winter


----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

DaveCN5;1660760 said:


> Thanks guys. We got some good news today. We have 4 prototypes on our way from Boss to try out. They should be here next week. Can't wait for them to arrive! They should be pretty cool and fun to try out. We are also now a Knox Ice Melter dealer. Depending how the rest of the week goes, we could be scrambling very soon to purchase more equipment to cover growth. We need a good season.


I'm guessing you can't reveal any details on the plows. Expandable maybe??


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

TKLAWN;1660766 said:


> I'm guessing you can't reveal any details on the plows. Expandable maybe??


My lips are sealed. Ill post pictures when we get everything.


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Continued success to you and the owner


----------



## peeklandscaping (Jul 26, 2013)

nice line-up!


----------



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't wait to see pics of the Boss stuff you get to demo!!!!


----------



## Matt10486 (Mar 4, 2009)

DaveCN5;1657790 said:


> Got most of the equipment (missing 4 more trucks) lined up and snapped some photos to put on the website. Bring on the snow!


the black single cab 250, with the rims, what kind are they are what tires? im looking to get rims for my truck and those are really nice!


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Matt10486;1661545 said:


> the black single cab 250, with the rims, what kind are they are what tires? im looking to get rims for my truck and those are really nice!


I know the tires are 315 Cooper Discoverer STs. As far as the wheels, I'm not sure. I just know he got them because he didn't like the factory Ford wheels and tires.


----------



## snowremoval4les (Mar 3, 2009)

Wow... Very incredible fleet! Good luck this winter.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Well we have been super busy. Got some new big accounts which means....time to buy more iron! So that's what we've been up to for the last week. Here' some pictures to wet your whistle while we finish working on getting everything all set. Between snow prep and trying to do fall clean ups with a lot of leaves still on the trees, we're going to be busy for the next week or two.

2010 Gasser


2 brand new 2013 Honda Rancher Trx quads


And we're waiting for a lowboy to show up (hopefully tomorrow) with the machine that will be pushing this


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

And then Boss showed up with some goodies for the quads. We got 4 of them. We run all Honda Rancher's. We have 2 2013's and 4 2007's. We are working with Boss to create the undercarriages for the Honda Rancher's, both new and old. They currently have 1 new and 1 old, designing the setup. We should have them back in a couple days.







That's all the pictures for now. I'm sure I'll have more later in the week or early next week.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

DaveCN5;1666716 said:


> And then Boss showed up with some goodies for the quads. We got 4 of them. We run all Honda Rancher's. We have 2 2013's and 4 2007's. We are working with Boss to create the undercarriages for the Honda Rancher's, both new and old. They currently have 1 new and 1 old, designing the setup. We should have them back in a couple days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They look like "mini me" plows, I'd be interested in how well they work and if they're worth the money.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

DaveCN5;1657790 said:


> Got most of the equipment (missing 4 more trucks) lined up and snapped some photos to put on the website. Bring on the snow!


That is some "toy store" you got. Even Santa is jealous. Do you lose any work to "lowballers"?


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

BUFF;1666756 said:


> They look like "mini me" plows, I'd be interested in how well they work and if they're worth the money.


they literally are mini truck plows. All the connectors are the same as the big plows. Even the mount system is similar to the big plows. Obviously there is a different controller, but in essence they are almost identical. When we get some down time I'm going to make mini curb guards for them.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

thelettuceman;1666768 said:


> That is some "toy store" you got. Even Santa is jealous. Do you lose any work to "lowballers"?


We do every couple years. This is our 18th season and we can count the number of clients we have lost on 2 hands. We usually end up getting them back because we provide a higher service than everyone else. I can only think of 2 accounts the we have lost in the past that we haven't gotten back. We have been successful because we don't look to clients who are looking for the cheapest option. Most of the time we tell clients that we won't be the cheapest option, but we will be the most reliable. We tailor to the customers who care about the quality of service provided. We are 100% commercial and we specialize with 24/7 facilities such as car part manufacturers, medical care facilities, etc. We way over staff and do not book ourselves to maximum capacity. We try and always have between 15-20% more iron than we need and stick to dense geographic regions.


----------



## qpl4u (Oct 21, 2009)

what size is that Volvo loader?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

DaveCN5;1666784 said:


> When we get some down time I'm going to make mini curb guards for them.


They would help prevent taking a handle bar to the thigh (or elsewhere )while going over them when the blade snags a curb....


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

qpl4u;1666805 said:


> what size is that Volvo loader?


Volvo L35B. It's been a pretty good machine, but every year we seem to have 1 hiccup with it. Last year we had problems with the shifter (which is apparently a common problem) and we could not get it into reverse at all, then it would randomly start working again. And the season before that we had starter problems with it. Thank goodness for an awesome dealer who typically fixes it for us under warranty even though we bought it used 3 years ago.


----------



## FinerCuts (Sep 30, 2008)

Very impressive fleet! Make sure to send pics of the new boss plows on the Ranchers. Also let us know how they work!


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

FinerCuts;1666852 said:


> Very impressive fleet! Make sure to send pics of the new boss plows on the Ranchers. Also let us know how they work!


Thank you. I sure will. I also have a topic in the ATV/UTV section on the Boss ATV plows. Make sure to check that out too.


----------



## qpl4u (Oct 21, 2009)

I was looking at a L40B about the same size, what size of pusher do you use? does it have enough power or should I look at something bigger. Thanks, Darren


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

qpl4u;1666925 said:


> I was looking at a L40B about the same size, what size of pusher do you use? does it have enough power or should I look at something bigger. Thanks, Darren


12'. No problems with power, but it also doesn't do long pushes.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Got 1 of the quads back today. Posted quite a few pics in my topic in the ATV forum. I figured it would be easier to post a link than try and repost everything here.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=149833


----------



## bredenlawncare (Oct 25, 2013)

Those quad plows look real nice.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Got another special delivery today!





We got this Komatsu WA180-3 from Traverse City. It will be pushing a Boss BX12 for now. Only has 1,925 hrs.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

DaveCN5;1668173 said:


> Got another special delivery today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The sign above the side door is a nice touch.Thumbs Up


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

BUFF;1668204 said:


> The sign above the side door is a nice touch.Thumbs Up


Haha yeah. My boss has a pretty good sense of humor. I was wondering how long it was going to take before someone pointed that out. Apparently, not very long. :laughing:


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Will that 180 handle a 14' ?


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

MatthewG;1668220 said:


> Will that 180 handle a 14' ?


Oh I'm sure it would, it's 110 horsepower. Honestly its not much smaller than our WA250.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

very impressive fleet, I guess your a ford fan


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

TremblaySNOW;1668499 said:


> very impressive fleet, I guess your a ford fan


We've looked at Dodges, but we have an expansive knowledge of Fords, have tons of extra Ford parts laying around, etc. That and we do work for Ford dealers and get discounts, so Ford is just the logical choice. I will say I personally had on '02 Silverado and absolutely hated it. Spent more time fixing it then driving it and I only had 75k miles on it when I sold it and got my '06 Ford. I have not had a single problem with my Ford and the first thing I had to do to it was replace the original battery in it 2 months ago with 115k miles. So in my book its Ford, then Dodge, and Chevy last.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Stopped by and helped the lawn crew for a while with fall clean ups.

Flatbed with the baby dump.


Dually with mowing trailer

F-350 with big dump


----------



## MOSNOWMAN (Nov 4, 2013)

You have an amazing fleet. Definitely something to be proud of. I like all the Ford trucks!


----------



## TheHammer (Nov 20, 2012)

I thought Boss only made those ATV plows for the Polaris. Are you testing the fit on the Honda's?


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

TheHammer;1668922 said:


> I thought Boss only made those ATV plows for the Polaris. Are you testing the fit on the Honda's?


That is correct. There's a lot more info about the ATV plows in the link I posted to that thread. They do make the undercarriages for the Polaris Sportsman and Yamaha Grizzly, but they are looking into others.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Finally got all 4 quads done.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

Dave: That is a grand slam home run !!!! Lookin' Good !!!


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

thelettuceman;1674287 said:


> Dave: That is a grand slam home run !!!! Lookin' Good !!!


Thank you, sir. I'm hoping I get a chance to try one out, since I may be "retiring" from the snow removal industry later this month.


----------



## john06duramax (Nov 27, 2012)

Awesome looking fleet man. Are the skid steers open cab or enclosed? What size?


----------



## cda817 (Nov 20, 2009)

Nice looking fleet. Why is your mowing trailer a fifth wheel? I've never seen that before.


----------



## golfstud88 (Dec 9, 2007)

Wow that looks awesome! Good luck this year!


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

john06duramax;1674973 said:


> Awesome looking fleet man. Are the skid steers open cab or enclosed? What size?


They are closed cab with detatchable glass doors. 2 S250's and 1 S300.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

cda817;1675082 said:


> Nice looking fleet. Why is your mowing trailer a fifth wheel? I've never seen that before.


It's actually a goose neck and we have it because of the size of trailer we need for our mowing crew would be too big/heavy for a regular hitch. We run 2 zero turns and 2 walk behinds with that trailer.


----------



## mnsnowfighter (Oct 31, 2010)

skids be cold with out doors!!


----------



## jvm81 (Jan 4, 2005)

Great looking fleet. Couple questions? Your name has farm llc in it, owner farm? Also where the boxes of boss ate blades came in I see pots and stained concrete floor, sell pots, like the floor ?


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

Really nice set up!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice fleet of snow fighters.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

jvm81;1714026 said:


> Great looking fleet. Couple questions? Your name has farm llc in it, owner farm? Also where the boxes of boss ate blades came in I see pots and stained concrete floor, sell pots, like the floor ?


Yes we have a beef farm as well. And Yes, we also sell custom pots. We've had them for years and have been trying to get rid of them.


----------



## goinggreen (Dec 1, 2010)

I pass you guys a lot in the summer in okemos mowing.


----------



## forkicks (Dec 28, 2012)

(Yes we have a beef farm as well. ) OK that explains it. Nice clean and professional looking fleet that your boss owns. Glad he's one of the farmers that is doing well when you hear about so many going under. Keep up the good work.


----------



## DaveCN5 (Oct 19, 2011)

Officially out of snow removal and in law enforcement. Thanks for all the comments. I've had fun in the snow and on the site too. Good luck to everyone!


----------

